
Streaming / Batch Data Microserices on Cloud Foundry with Spring - pieterh_pvtl
https://spring.io/blog/2016/08/25/spring-cloud-data-flow-for-cloud-foundry-goes-1-0-ga
======
ubergeekcd
scdf provides some serious power oob

